
The Savant Syndrome - MaysonL
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2014/07/the-savant-syndrome/
======
MaysonL
see also savantsyndrome.com AKA

[https://www.wisconsinmedicalsociety.org/professional/savant-...](https://www.wisconsinmedicalsociety.org/professional/savant-
syndrome/)

